# Eat My Tackle .com Rods??



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been searching around for a budget type trolling rod that will hold up. Now I know in most cases you get what you pay for, however with fishing gear I feel there is an extent to that line of thinking . You will get to the point that as long as your gear doesn't break, the fish really doesn''t care what the brand name is... there fish not women.... With all that I have came across a web sight called "eat my tackle" their tournament rods look nice, have good reviews on Amazon, however 89$ for a full roller rod seems like either a scam , something that will literally fall apart, or a piece of oak with some nice paint. just wondering if anyone has used one of these or came across one? If not any insight on a descent trolling rod would be helpful.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

look on thehulltruth and search for pinnacle rods. They are at what I'd consider a lower price point for a great product. I have 4 30-80s both bent butt and straight and they put the hurt on fish and are light enough to fish stand up. $149 - $200


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

2nd the Pinnacle rods. Great quality for the price. I own a few and loved them.
Never owned the Eat My Tackle brand but have read a lot of bad about them and never heard anything good.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Search ebay for Pinnacle Marine Rods. Then call the phone number and they will probably be cheaper. Ebay fees really kill some of the prices.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

eatmytackle.com is located in Destin. You can buy the stuff on site if you want. I have some lures and teasers from there and have a cheap spinning rod. It's all chinese stuff, but cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

All my trolling and jigging rods are from John Vollmer owner/builder of Pinnacle Marine rods. He is on the Hull Truth forum and will make you a deal. Call and ask if he has any "garage sale" rods. They are new but were custom wrapped for someone that never paid for them.

Here is an example;

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...rolling-rods-tht-special-pinnacle-marine.html


----------

